# Gun cabinet



## boltthisup (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been looking for plans to build a gun cabinet and I can't seem to find any that suite me. I would like for it to fit in a 40in x 26in space. Does anyone know where I could find any plans for this?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about just making your own plans?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

There are many plans available, but if you want one to fit a specific space, I see no way to get that without your own design. 
A gun cabinet is basic cabinetry. You could order plans from various sources and then adapt it to fit what size you need.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is a plan from a company I've ordered a lot of plans from. It's a book cabinet plan with instructions on how to adapt it to a six barrel gun cabinet. It's one of many examples though that could be easily adapted to any size or as many barrels as you can fit into the alloted space.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

And here is a photo of an idea I've had for some time that could be adapted to any space. It's a gun cabinet hidden in plain sight.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Heres one for you.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/1273026


----------



## boltthisup (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your all help. I appreciate the input. Id say Ill have to just adapt one to fit the size I want though. I'll post pictures when Im done. Thanks


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't just post pictures when you're done. We love seeing blog series on projects in progress.
Welcome to Lumberjocks by the way.


----------

